# How old and ultimate size? (teeth photo)



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone want to make some guesses on the age of this pup?

I picked her up a week ago exactly. Clearly, she has dachshund in her... the humane society suggested that she has basset as well (her brother is much chunkier and larger there). 

The Humane society also guessed 12 weeks...now 13 I suppose, but the vet felt pretty good that she was closer to 16 weeks after looking at the teeth.









I don't know how accurate we can be on these guesses, though. I'll say that her skin is really loose, and her feet aren't terribly large at all. At the moment she is 9.1 lbs.

I'm hoping that she will remain somewhat smallish. Under 25 lbs would be nice. Therefore, I liked the vet's guess of 16 weeks.

So, any guesses on the dog's age, breed and final weight?


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

Second try: Hmmm, not sure why the "teeth" photo isn't making it.


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

third try. crossing fingers.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Dogs start to loose their teeth at around 3 and a half months, and her teeth are all baby teeth still so she hasn't started to loose them yet. I would say anywhere around 12 weeks is a good estimate.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My doxie mix hit four months by what the shelter told me on the 17th. He has not begun losing any baby teeth yet. There's no way he's 12 weeks old -- that would have made him 3 wks old when I got him!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hambonez said:


> My doxie mix hit four months by what the shelter told me on the 17th. He has not begun losing any baby teeth yet. There's no way he's 12 weeks old -- that would have made him 3 wks old when I got him!


who told you he was 12 weeks?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Keechak said:


> who told you he was 12 weeks?


If you're judging that the dog would be about 12 wks old based on the fact that it still has all its baby teeth, then because my dog still has all his baby teeth, it would make him 12 wks old... which he is not. 

That said, after posting that, we noticed last night that one of his front teeth has fallen out. It begins! Thank God... I am so sick of razor sharp puppy teeth!!


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok... somehow I'm not following the last couple posts. Failing to comprehend.

So, based on the dog mouth photo above, my dog is 12 weeks old? (or maybe 13 at this point?)

I have read a little about dog weight estimation formulas. Often, they say that you take the dogs weight at 14 weeks... and then double it. Then, take half of her current weight and add that. 
So a 10 lb dog (at 14 weeks)... double it -> 20 lbs... and then add half of her current weight (1/2 of 10 = 5)... so that gives 25 lbs.

Surely this is too simplistic. 

I'm wondering how variable dog-teeth estimates can be. I mean, how accurate are these age estimates? For a dog of 12-16 weeks, can the estimate easily be 2 weeks off?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Your dog definitely still has puppy teeth. Based on appearance and that, I'd say about 3 or 4 months old.

My dog lost her puppy teeth at 5 months old; they don't all lose their puppy teeth at the same age.


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok... so based on your estimate, the age can vary quite widely ... 3 to 4 months is a 4 week spread!

I'll add that this dog appears to be easily "holding it" for 8 hrs. (we are using the crate to motivate the "holding it") This might add some evidence to her age.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hambonez said:


> If you're judging that the dog would be about 12 wks old based on the fact that it still has all its baby teeth, then because my dog still has all his baby teeth, it would make him 12 wks old... which he is not.
> 
> That said, after posting that, we noticed last night that one of his front teeth has fallen out. It begins! Thank God... I am so sick of razor sharp puppy teeth!!


where did I say the dog has to be 12 weeks old to still have baby teeth? I said they can start to loose them AROUND 15 weeks old. The OP said 12 weeks so I was just agreeing with her that her estimate could very well be correct.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Keechak said:


> where did I say the dog has to be 12 weeks old to still have baby teeth? I said they can start to loose them AROUND 15 weeks old. The OP said 12 weeks so I was just agreeing with her that her estimate could very well be correct.


I'm sorry you aren't understanding what I'm trying to say, but your tone is coming off as fairly aggressive. I will try to explain better - I meant that I had a pretty accurate approximation of my pup's age -- which was about 17 weeks -- AND my pup still had all his baby teeth and had not started losing them, therefore the OP's vet estimating the dog's age at around 16 weeks could, in fact, be correct, despite the pup still having all its baby teeth. 

I read your post as stating that your guess of 12 weeks was based on the fact that the dog has not lost any teeth yet. I was stating that I had a similar mixed breed puppy who was older than 12 weeks who had not yet begun losing teeth, making it possible that the dog is over four months old with a full set of baby teeth. 

And -- to the OP -- mine has been holding it overnight from around 12 weeks, if that lends anything to your age speculations.


----------

